# Breasts stopped hurting today. Is this over?



## September (Dec 6, 2003)

I am 6 days past my missed AF (sorry, don't know all the acronyms around here yet) and had a positive home pg test this morning. I had had breast tenderness for the last 3 days and since we had been TTC, I knew I was pg before taking the test this a.m. -- that was just for confirmation.

The problem is, my boobs stopped being sore sometime during last night, and they are still not tender. I called a m/w and she said it is probably not a good sign and that I should wait a week to see if I get AF.

I guess I'm wondering if anyone else has had this kind of fluctuation in pg symptoms and still remained pg. Just trying to figure out how excited or disappointed to be.

Thanks, Mamas.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

September, It's not unusual for pregnancy symptoms to subside in the early weeks of pregnancy. Do you have any cramping, pain or spotting? Have you been pregnant before?

Unfortunately, every pregnancy is unique and there's no way to tell what's really going on without some testing. Your midwife may want to check your hcg leves to see where they are. This is a good way to see how a pregnancy is progressing and you can get a good idea if your dates and the pregnancy are where they should be.

Let us know how you're doing.


----------



## September (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback, Ms. Mom. I should have mentioned that this is my second pregnancy and that I am still nursing my 28 mos old ds. A friend told me today that she had *much* less breast tenderness with her 2nd pg bc she was nursing, and she felt like that might apply to me, too.

What concerned me was the change -- they had been getting more tender each day, and then today felt much better. And yes, I have been crampy, but have not had any severe cramps or bleeding. In fact, I was also less crampy today, even after the positive pg test, so that concerned me that my HCG levels might be dropping. But then my friend also reminded me that she had many days when she worried bc her symptoms seemed much improved, so that helped encourage me some.

Basically, I just have to be patient and wait. I was planning on a homebirth with very lo-tech prenatal care, so at this point I don't feel the need to go in and have my blood tested. This was only our second month TTC, and I am 33 yrs old, so we knew it might take a while and that an m/c was possible. Not that I want one, of course, but I'm not yet at that desperate stage. Probably wouldn't take me too long to get there, though!

I was surprised that the m/w I spoke with was so discouraging. I guess she was trying to help me temper my emotional response. I'm just gonna breathe through this and rest as much as I can while we wait to see what happens. I feel at peace knowing that I have my PRECIOUS son with me *here and now*, and I am enjoying his company so much!

Nothing like the thought of a loss to make you grateful for what you have, huh?









By the way, Ms. Mom, I think you're AWESOME! I am an oldie around here but created an alternate username so that I could keep this pg private for a while . . . So I've been reading your sensitive and loving responses to people for years and it's quite something that I'm now on the receiving end!









hugs,
"September" for now


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

I think that symptoms can fluctuate some, especially early on in preg. I know that my breast tenderness is worse some days than others. I would remain optimistic and not read too much in to it. Do you have any other signs of pregnancy or m/c? Unless you are having bleeding or severe cramping I would assume that everything is okay. They can always do Hcg counts to give you a better idea if you want confirmation. Good luck and congratulations!

Cheryl


----------



## September (Dec 6, 2003)

P.S. Ms. Mom: But would you mind elaborating on what you mean by "It's not unusual for pregnancy symptoms to subside in the early weeks of pregnancy" ? I've not heard that before.

And thanks for that, Cheryl. That's *exactly* what I was hoping to hear!


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

{{{ HUGS }}}

Most likely you will be just fine, but you will only know that in hindsight. It is normal for pregnancy symptoms to wax and wane. And it also is totally normal to freak out and worry about that.

If you want a more definite answer, you could have your dr or mw draw blood for hcg serum levels, best would be to do two of them, 2 days apart. This will show whether the hcg is increasing in an apppropriate manner.

You also could just wait and see, and you might wake up with hurting breasts again one or two days from now.

Congrats on your pregnancy and please update us when you can!

Karen


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

September, thank you for your kind comments.

In the first trimester of pregnancy the body is going through some awesome changes. Like the others said, the body's responses can fluctuate - like the breast tenderness. I know I was very worried because I had been so nautious with my son and not at all with my dd.

Many women here have experienced a miscarriage and the signs of pregnancy remained for several weeks after. Others just wake up not feeling pregnant anymore. Each pregnancy is so unique. The light cramping can be normal to as the baby is attaching or even later as the body stretches to make room for the baby. So again, there's no real answers - only time will tell the whole story.

As mothers we so deeply want and love our children. It's only natural that we would be worried. Keep us posted on how things are going


----------



## September (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks, Mamas. I'm happy to report that the breast tenderness returned last night, and since then my stomach has been bothering me with lots of gas pain . . . I find both reassuring!

So now I will wait and be cautiously optimistic, but will return with news when I know something more definitive.


----------

